# ga16de winning list



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

I just wanted to see what cars have 1.6 owners have beaten on the track. don't be shy, post ur wins, and losses if u want to. Or cars that you are surprised that you can hang with..

ga16 mods: cat-back, cold-air, advanced ignition timing,
wins
-crown victoria (police interceptor)
-dx civic 5-speed( exhaust, intake)
-dx civic auto w/ too many mods
-2000 sxt neon 5-speed(exhaust, intake)
-'90 integra ls (exhaust, intake)

-losses
-'98 non turbo supra w/mods (im not quick to back down  )
-'97 integra ls (intake, exhuast)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you didn't beat any SXT neon. they have 150hp stock. more whp than you stock, plus their mods, a bit more power than you especially after your mods.

got slips? If you don't have any slips, I'm going to assume you were street racing and close this thread.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i spanked this geo metro one time... it was horribel j/k
i took my car to the track and they had the power go out and we asked if my and my buddy could race and have some one just flag us
my 200sx 5speed advanced timing thats it
vs. 2003 eclipse dont remember wich model his is its the 4cyl he had injen cai
on street tires he beat me by about a half a car maybe little more. so im workin on it. i think his car puts out abotu 130 stock i dont remember but i think it is the 4g63 dohc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

4cyl new eclipses have [email protected] but are a bit heavier than your car.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I killed a Hyundai Scoupe turbo :thumbup:


Thats how you know Hyundai are pos when its turbo and still losing to a 1.6 sentra


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Beat an LS1 powered Camaro once. No lie. Plus the odd WRX and 2.5 RS. All in sanctioned motorsports events.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Sure... I've whooped up on a few LS1 Camaros and Cobras as well... not my fault they were sleeping at the light and didn't know how to launch.


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you didn't beat any SXT neon. they have 150hp stock. more whp than you stock, plus their mods, a bit more power than you especially after your mods.
> 
> got slips? If you don't have any slips, I'm going to assume you were street racing and close this thread.


sxt's are slow. if u can't beat one, then you don't deserve to have a nissan. the 1.6 motor is a quick motor with modifications. stock, its frustratingly slow but wit a few tweaks here and there it can be a quick car. the 1.6 motor comes with variable valve timing, (v-tec, for you honda worshipers). and its a dual overhead cam. o yea did i mention that our cars weigh less than a honda del sol and only a few more pounds than a hatch. :jawdrop: but shhh.. don't tell anybody. lol so don't doubt the 1.6. you put me head up with an sxt and i will stretch it out by tooo many cars.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bling, shut up.

v-tec? no. Your GA16 has variable cam timing on the intake cam, it works in steps. It's not fancy, and not anything near as good as VTEC.

the 5speed puts down maybe 90 wheel horsepower stock. Full bolt ons and you're looking at 105whp. SXT Neon is something like 140-150hp. So stock, it'll dyno at least 15whp more than a bolted GA16.

No, it doesn't weigh less than a damn Del Sol or hatch.

so, Bling, stop blowing smoke out ur arse


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6l 200sx se wieghts 2348lbs.

I can spank my freinds ryans 97 ex civic 5spd with h/cai/e/fuel rail/aem babk every time from a dead stop. and with a highway roll on it depends if he catches me sleppin.

two of my fav wins are a 95 lexus 300 coupe that had dubs and a ******* 86 mustang 5.0 lx that probly had 180k on the od and a leaking exhaust!,
I'm not one to back down either shamful loses include a 96 2500 chevy truck and a 95 supra tt that was off the chain.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

This was at a local 1/8 mile on a open mic night of course!...Well some of it.


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> bling, shut up.
> 
> v-tec? no. Your GA16 has variable cam timing on the intake cam, it works in steps. It's not fancy, and not anything near as good as VTEC.
> 
> ...


1.6 200sx- 2348
del sol vtec- 2522
http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/spec_Exterior.aspx?modelid=1334&trimid=-1&src=VIP&tab=2&sub=3 
check for yourself

i didn't say that our cars weigh less than a hatch. I said a hatch isn't much lighter than our cars. think before u speak. i already ran an sxt, and pulled a few cars on him after letting off. if you have mods and can't beat a stock neon sxt than you just can't drive.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bling said:


> sxt's are slow. if u can't beat one, then you don't deserve to have a nissan. the 1.6 motor is a quick motor with modifications. stock, its frustratingly slow but wit a few tweaks here and there it can be a quick car. the 1.6 motor comes with variable valve timing, (v-tec, for you honda worshipers). and its a dual overhead cam. o yea did i mention that our cars weigh less than a honda del sol and only a few more pounds than a hatch. :jawdrop: but shhh.. don't tell anybody. lol so don't doubt the 1.6. you put me head up with an sxt and i will stretch it out by tooo many cars.


And by the way, you didn't beat a police interceptor neither....

Hmm what's going to win a 1.6 liter hamster powered engine or a Ford 460 big block... Pffftt.


Get some slips and prove yourself, no one believes you.

As for my races at Donaldsonville

Beat a C5 Corvette running at 15 PSI on race gas before my clutch started slipping.

1994 Mustang GT
Hayabusa (braket race)
Ford LTD (it ran a 18.5 lol)


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> And by the way, you didn't beat a police interceptor neither....
> 
> Hmm what's going to win a 1.6 liter hamster powered engine or a Ford 460 big block... Pffftt.
> 
> ...


r u guys serious!?! maybe i have jdm motor i didn't no about, but my friend has a police intercepter and to the 1/4 mile i will smash him. maybe after my gov kicks he'll walk me, other than that he has no chance. well do u guys believe i beat an infinity j30?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

shows in your profile that you obviously don't know what kind of engine you have.... "16gade"?

And no I don't believe you've beaten any of them.

Even if you raced a newer crown vic with the 4.6L It still puts out double the horsepower you do. And being an auto there's no messing up for him. He whooped your cars ass.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bling said:


> r u guys serious!?! maybe i have jdm motor i didn't no about,



uh, and what makes you think a JDM motor is all-powerful?

a police interceptor would beat you. period.

j30? no. they're quick.

you=liar.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And work on that dang grammer. It's KNOW!!!!


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> And work on that dang grammer. It's KNOW!!!!


i c u don't talk on the internet much..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

enough. You're talking streetracing. Any more streetracing talk out of you and you'll have a nice little time out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bling said:


> i c u don't talk on the internet much..


No I talk on the internet everyday, but when I'm in a situation where people judge you on how well you talk and the information you give I don't talk like a retard...

Anyways, with you and that "1.6 that moves" you can come race me anytime and I'll show you how to lose. Track or circuit, I don't care. You pick. I'm glad to see you found your retardedness in your profile and changed you 16gade car you had


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> No I talk on the internet everyday, but when I'm in a situation where people judge you on how well you talk and the information you give I don't talk like a retard...
> 
> Anyways, with you and that "1.6 that moves" you can come race me anytime and I'll show you how to lose. Track or circuit, I don't care. You pick. I'm glad to see you found your retardedness in your profile and changed you 16gade car you had


lol (if you know what that means) if my car was turboed I would enjoy giving you the pleasure of losing, but a 1.6 against a turboed 3.0 isn't going to happen. If you like, I do have an ex accord that will blow your doors off.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bling said:


> lol (if you know what that means) if my car was turboed I would enjoy giving you the pleasure of losing, but a 1.6 against a turboed 3.0 isn't going to happen. If you like, I do have an ex accord that will blow your doors off.


I'm sure you've got an accord, yeah...

Either way, since your obviously street racing since you can't come up with any slips. Well really I don't even know at this point if you even own a car.

Just face it, half the cars you posted you haven't raced.

And just to tell you a police interceptor will beat a non-turbo Supra any day. Which tells me again, you didn't race any of them. So just STFU and go back under your bridge and play with your little matchbox cars...


Edit either way. With me at 10 PSI I roughly have the output of a 5.0L engine. Now the police interceptor is 4.6L and puts out 240+ HP to the wheels. So in your logic it would be a good race...

Yeah think before you post anymore, all your doing is making yourself look like an ass.


----------

